# Open day!! - Star Performance, Scotland



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Star Performance http://www.starperformance.co.uk will holding an open day to celebrate the opening of their new premises in Kirkcaldy, while exact dates have yet to be confirmed (you know what builders are like!) it is expected to take place in the next 8 - 10 weeks probably on a Saturday.

There will be various attractions on the day, including 4 wheel drive Rolling Road demo's and possibly Awesome Gti will be in attendance with one their "special cars"
Jim will of course be available to advise and answer any questions you have in modifying your car.

In addition there will be some very special on "the day" offers on Tuning Products, for example APR remaps http://www.goapr.com

Remap Â£399 + vat 
Additional programme Â£75 + vat
Cruise control Â£175 + vat

This represents a large saving on the normal rrp. Remaps both the Direct Port Version and the "solder in chips" will be carried out on the day.
Though you will be able to pre book on the day for work to be carried out later and still take advantage of this saving.

Dave and I will be there to promote the TTOC ( ie twist your arms to open your wallets  ) Will also have some TTOC merchandise and davidg key rings 
Membership of the TTOC will allow access to further discounts from Star Performance (proof of membership will be required)
10 - 20% off performance parts
10% off software (not available with the "on the day offer" price for APR remaps)
5% off labour charges inc servicing labour
An all in charge of Â£60 for wheel alignment on the "Biessbarth" 4 wheel alignment machine.

Please note that during the event performance upgrades are likely to be limited to APR remaps only!!!

This is not directed at Scottish TT'ers only, anyone who wants to come along can be assured of a warm welcome  ...and just think - if you've had a long and boring trip up just think of the return trip after a remap 

As more information becomes available I'll update this post.
Has the making of a great day with some great deals on offer...so who's interested? 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I could be interested in this.
After Jim came down to Dunblane to do my re-map, we discussed the other improvements I want done to the car (Cruise, Eibach, Brembo etc.), and as I was quoted Â£199+VAT for the Cruise, the Â£175+VAT sounds even better 

Oh, and Jim said that if I booked the car in, then Dave would probably "appear" to meet me, so we might as well make it official 

One other thing, for any Scottish (or otherwise) TT/VAG owners who are contemplating giving Star Performance a go, I can't recommend them enough.
Jim's advice is invaluable and non-biased, and he really does love his VW/Audi's.

Hope to see you there.

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I am certainly interested in the CC for the V6 if available.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Count me in! I'll refine my shopping list between now and then......

June, hmmm, got some share options maturing then, cerching, perfect timing!


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

Count me in - should have turfed in the M3 by then!

So maybe I can order some funky exhaust rasping valves - or maybe just record a tape of the M3 on full blast before it goes back which I can loop and wire to the accelerator? :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My regards to Jim


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

J+D 
i WOULD LIKE TO COME ALONG AND SPEAK TO jIM AS A PURE ROOKIE AND ALSO MEET EVERYBODY AND GET ADVICE


----------



## Solstice (Jan 7, 2004)

Count me in too


----------



## mcgus (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Jackie. I'll be very interested. sooner is better than later


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

I would be quite interested in going along. I work offshore though so it depends what date it's on. If i'm home, i'll be there


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hmmm, if they do diesel Merc's as well, we could make it a date....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

This is a nicely growing group 
Be good to see if some of the Aberdeen folk can be persuaded to come along - where are you all ?

Still no news of a firm date yet, as soon as I hear anything I'll post it up.

Diesel tuning Bret? Jim is certainly into tuning oil burners in a big way just now - all Audi / VW types AFAIK... could make some enquiries if you are interested?

Better all join up to the TTOC if you want to take advantage of the discounts!!

Jx and D


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Could do with finding out a date asap, my new ttr arrived on friday and i could do with finding out more about the chips for my new toy!!


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

There are loads of TT's in Aberdeen, I've seen 'em. Are there any more further north (Inverness etc.) that would go? Would make that A9 a bit more interesting going down convoy style :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Had a chat with Jim @ Star today - regret to say no news on dates yet. Seems he is at the mercy of builders and planners and obviously doesn't want tp give a date to find he is not ready to accomodate us.

As soon as I can get a definite date I'll be sure to let you know...just get your TTOC membership forms filled in!!

J x and D


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Has anyone got any dates for this yet? :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Has anyone got any dates for this yet? :roll:


Emm, the short answer is ...no!

Just spoken to Jim, the earliest it will happen is around the begining of August - suffering delays with the builders, little that Jim or I can do I'm afraid.

I will, of course, let you know if anything changes - patience is the name of the game, I'm sure it will be worth the wait!

Dave


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

any chance of a scottish meet before then?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> any chance of a scottish meet before then?


Ah-ha! Someones got a new toy 

Yes, I'll see what can be done. I'll start a new thread, best keep the 2 subjects seperate.

Hope you TT'ers allow us to attend now we're TT'less 

Dave


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Yup, my new toy is here, it arrived 3 weeks ago and is already lowered on a set of 19's (i cant help myself).

A meet would be good but i work in the motor trade so weekends off are pretty rare, i have got the weekend of the 12th and 13th off though, would that be too soon for a meet?

Regards, Pete.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's possible that Ron and I will pop up: we got friends up there whom we wanted to visit for some time


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

The more the merrier Dani 

Just wish I could pin down a date 

D & J x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jackiestt said:


> The more the merrier Dani
> 
> Just wish I could pin down a date
> 
> D & J x


No worries, Jackie  It's more exciting this way :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just to quell any doubts about the Star Perf' open day not going ahead - for one reason or another - it most definately is going ahead 

I still can't confirm any dates, but as soon as I know anything I'll post it up straight away 

I may not have Bad BeasTTie anymore...but I couldn't let you all down 

Jackie x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just a quick update  ...Dave has spoken to Jim today, majority of the big equipment - rolling road, ramps etc have now been installed in the new premises 

The open day WILL be going ahead at the end of July, exact dates will confirmed as soon as possible. The event is likely to take place over 2 days, a Saturday and Sunday.
It's worthy of mention that this event is not exclusively for TT owners...other car "clubs" and forums have been invited all associated with the VAG marque...Seat, VW etc

Let you know more as soon as I know more 

Jackie x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

...and get your subs in for the TTOC to take advantage of the special offers! 

Jackie x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Just a quick update  ...Dave has spoken to Jim today, majority of the big equipment - rolling road, ramps etc have now been installed in the new premises
> 
> The open day WILL be going ahead at the end of July, exact dates will confirmed as soon as possible. The event is likely to take place over 2 days, a Saturday and Sunday.
> It's worthy of mention that this event is not exclusively for TT owners...other car "clubs" and forums have been invited all associated with the VAG marque...Seat, VW etc
> ...


Good and bad news at the same time :roll: 
Good news that it's going to go ahead  
Bad news for me: I got a meet last weekend in July after which we'll go to France for the Alsace meet :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

If this event is a success...maybe there'll be another  See you then 

Jackie x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> See you then
> 
> Jackie x


Yipee


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Any word on exact dates yet?

Need more speed!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Soon is all I can tell you! Will give Jim a ring on Monday - last time I spoke it was only minor work to be completed before he was up and running.

AFAIK end of July is favourite...fear not your need for speed has been noted, I'll do all I can to get a confirmed date ASAP 

Dave


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Superb!!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Tried speaking to Jim today but he's in the States until Saturday. His son thinks the Open Day will still be around the end of the month, obviously Jim will have to confirm this.

We're scooting away on Wednesday and won't be returning until the 24 July...perhaps someone would like to contact Jim on the Saturday (17 july) and see if a confirmed date is available - and then post here?

Jim - (01592) 770377

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

not a problem, i'll give him a shout on saturday and put a post up.

Pete


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

We have a confirmed date for the open weekend!!!!!

This will be happening on the weekend of the 31st of July and 1st of August.

There will be special discounts on the day.

There address is:

Unit 1D
Frances Business Park
Dysar
Kircauldy
KY1 2XZ

If you need any info or if you want to just have a chat to Jim (the owner)
then give him a shout on 01592 655 585 or 01592 655 595.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Tubbs said:


> We have a confirmed date for the open weekend!!!!!
> 
> This will be happening on the weekend of the 31st of July and 1st of August.
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm going down to Hull for a wedding that weekend :? 
Ah well, probably just as well or I'd end up spending loads more money before the house is sold 

I'll get in touch with Jim once my house is sold, and get the rest of the work done we talked about when I got "APR'd".

Rogue


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

Excellent 

I look forward to having a look around and meeting the peeps 8)


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Is anyone going to Star performance this Saturday or Sunday for there open day. I was hoping to go through and purchase the Brembo Brake kit while I am there. will probably will go through Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hello people....back after my trek to Brooklands and taking the long route home 

Thanks to Pete for posting up the dates 

We'll be over on the Saturday only with a handful of goodies inc davidg key rings....and TTOC membership cards 

So who's going when?

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Unfortunatly i wont be there, i'll be stuck at work  .

I was there last weekend though, Jim kindly re-mapped my car to 210bhp and fitted cruise control, Yipee!!!!! :lol:

Would defo recommend it, its like a new car now.

Hope you all enjoy the weekend, he's expecting quite a decent turn out from other groups.

Regards, Pete.


----------



## Rosy (Mar 10, 2004)

I hope to be there on Saturday PM


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

hope 2 b there saturday too............
wouldnt mind a davidg keyring


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Got 4 key rings...2 polished and 2 brushed effect 

Anyone else coming along?

J x and D


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

How did the open day go then?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> How did the open day go then?


  They are not back yet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Tubbs wrote:
> How did the open day go then?
> 
> They are not back yet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes we're back 

Only managed Saturday afternoon, good to see Rosy and Fire-storm over there...thanks for coming along 

Not sure who (if any) went on Sunday :?

Going to have the Porker breathed on by one of Jim's colleagues tho' ...290 ponies sounds tempting 

Somehow suspect it wasn't a rip-roaring success in terms of TT owners turning up :?

D & J xxx


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

I had plans to be there but was unwell friday and couldnt face the journey saturday


----------

